# A butterfly



## Dagwood56 (Aug 7, 2009)

This is the first butterfly I have seen in my yard all summer. I managed to get three shots before he flew away. This was the best of the three.
C&C welcome as always.

Hand held: 
Sony a100
ISO 200
f/6.3
1/125th

edit : photobucket seems to have done it again - this was tack sharp on my computer...sigh....


----------



## itznfb (Aug 7, 2009)

it might be my crappy monitor on my work notebook but it looks a bit over sharpened. possibly some motion by the butterfly or camera shake caused some significant blurring in the antennas.....

second look, it must have been motion by the butterfly because there is no motion blur on the flowers. but the sharpening almost looks like it was to compensate for the motion blur on the butterfly itself.

i like the composition. overall great photo.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hmmm. I've got an old CRT monitor and I'm not seeing the over sharpening here.... On this shot I just used the auto sharpen feature on PSE-5, boosted the contrast a teeny bit and cropped.  

Thank you much for the comments, I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 7, 2009)

Beautiful colour, composition and d.o.f.  :thumbup:

(Photobucket gets a lot of complaints about lack of sharpness when it compresses photos!!  I recently saw a side by side comparison of a photobucket and smugmug rendering of the same pic. Huge difference!!)


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 7, 2009)

Antarctican said:


> Beautiful colour, composition and d.o.f. :thumbup:
> 
> (Photobucket gets a lot of complaints about lack of sharpness when it compresses photos!! I recently saw a side by side comparison of a photobucket and smugmug rendering of the same pic. Huge difference!!)


 
Thank you.


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 7, 2009)

On my new 22" Samsung monitor, calibrated yesterday with Spyder 3, the shot looks great.  Beautiful color, not over sharpened.  Very nice composition, for a flower and butterfly.


----------



## Coffee-addict (Aug 7, 2009)

love the vivid color


----------



## photo28 (Aug 7, 2009)

itznfb said:


> it might be my crappy monitor on my work notebook but it looks a bit over sharpened. possibly some motion by the butterfly or camera shake caused some significant blurring in the antennas.....
> 
> second look, it must have been motion by the butterfly because there is no motion blur on the flowers. but the sharpening almost looks like it was to compensate for the motion blur on the butterfly itself.
> 
> i like the composition. overall great photo.



I see what you mean by the over sharpening - NOT MUCH THOUGH, not a big deal. Still a nice photo.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 7, 2009)

mooimeisie said:


> On my new 22" Samsung monitor, calibrated yesterday with Spyder 3, the shot looks great. Beautiful color, not over sharpened. Very nice composition, for a flower and butterfly.


 
Thank you for the comments. I guess the over sharpening appearence was itznfb's work monitor.

*Coffee-addict* - thank you.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you Jeremy.


----------

